
Into the Ether: Walkthrough, Gotchas, and Tips for Ethereum Development - osmode
https://omarmetwally.wordpress.com/2016/06/08/into-the-ether-walkthrough-gotchas-and-tips-for-ethereum-development/
======
mankash666
Kudos to you doc, for mastering two disparate domains!

